# brake lights and turn signals?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have installed new switch/mudule on both and still do not have either brake lights or turn signals, where do i look next? all fuses are reading full amperage at the box all other lights are operating fine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check:for burnt out bulbs 2)brake light switch. 3) the plug in the column 4) the connection at both ends of the floor harness (flat belt like one). Tail light AND front directional grounds!!!! Do you mean you changed the flasher modules or the switch in the column, under the steering wheel????


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry, 
all new bulbs and contacts and sockets cleaned and greased
new round flasher module below column and new brake lever switch
all grounds i could find cleaned and mounted to bare metal with a coat of por 15 over after attachment. guess its time to start tracking the wires....i hate elec. work.....LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have power going in and out of the brake light switch?


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

So its both front and back lights not working? I had to replace numerous sockets to get my lights working. There was no cleaning mine, they were toast, lol.

If its front and back not working at all yeah seems you got wiring issues.. No fun indeed.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

I had the same problem in my 65. Ultimately it was the turn signal switch in the column.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If there is a flasher in the fuse panel, change it also...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ponchonorm said:


> I had the same problem in my 65. Ultimately it was the turn signal switch in the column.


Could very well be...:agree


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Drove her up to the auto parts today to order the turn signal switch.will be in Sunday, my lever is super sloppy so i am sure it needs one, will start tracking the wires in the meantime...thanks all


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If it is very loose it is probably the switch in the column.......don't forget the steering wheel puller. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks E, same as a Balancer puller??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

20 years ago, I had no brake lights on the '65 when the turn signals were activated. I replaced the switch. It was like $60 THEN. Same problem. Turned out to be one wire backed out of the "horseshoe" connector on the underside of the steering column. For troubleshooting lamp circuits, I always use a 12 volt test light...the kind with the needle probe. Fast and effective. Good luck.........!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Same principle, you can probably rent or borrow one from the autoparts store. Just be careful not to tear up your old steering wheel.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i found on my car that some of the fuses were not making a good connection on both ends. tested the fuse on both ends with test light and had power on both ends. however the fuse was not connecting to the fuse box on both ends. drove me a little crazy for a day or two. i printed out the wiring scans on this site. pretty much cover everything on the car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Shane, getting the same thing here and i know all my old fuses need to be pulled and the clamps dremmeled w/ a wire wheel but worried i will open up a bigger can of worms so i am trying to get through the season before i do it. Picked up switch today getting ready to go tear into it, will let you guys know how i come out.


----------

